
What's the worst thing to do with a pressure cooker? - agarttha
https://what-if.xkcd.com/40/
======
RcouF1uZ4gsC
In terms of bad stuff happening from pressure cookers, the Boston Marathon
bombing comes to mind. They made bombs using pressure cookers and killed and
injured many people.

------
ornornor
FWIW modern pressure cookers aren’t your grand-parents’ and are much much much
safer. They’re awesome to cook stuff for a fraction of the time and energy
you’d need using conventional cooking methods, they can sterilize stuff, and
make preserves quicker.

Modern ones have thick bodies unlikely to ruptured, run at less than 2
atmospheres (I think 1.3?), have a pin that comes up when pressurized so you
can’t open it until it’s fully depressurized, and a safety grommet that will
shoot up and depressurize the cooker should the rocker’s exhaust be clogged.

------
scrumper
Disappointing that the two most intriguing links (the spud cannon and the
aluminum foil/draino video) are both dead.

Otherwise - fascinating!

------
aaron695
I'm not sure why this posted, getting traction on 4chan somewhere?

The XKCD did come out 6 days before the Boston bombings.

Inspire, at a crazy guess actually inspired the Boston bombings since they had
actual instructions to make a pressure cooker bomb to kill Americans.

I always wondered why Inspire chose the pressure cooker, it was in the article
making bombs in your moms kitchen.

But would it work better than a normal pot?

Or was it chosen because it seems scary, which is why XKCD also choose it.

